# Rescue ship



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am converting my Bugsier 3, which is near thirty (30) years old and still going strong although I have just replaced the electric motor, to a recue ship for my model yachts.

I have an r/c tow winch but I am stumped over an r/c grappeling hook.

It would need to be spring loaded as the boys in blue here in Australia have no sense of humour when they hear gunshots or explosions

To control it I can only spare one servo.

Any ideas?....(Scribe) 

Regards


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

don't know if they are still available, but a number of years ago "Dinky" made a toy howitzer/type gun which was spring loaded and fired matchsticks.You cocked and loaded it, and fired it by moving a lever, it would fire 6 to 8 feet.Afriend of mine a few years ago adapted this mechanisim for just the same purpose as you propose, and it worked, a grapnel was made up with bent wire attached to a match (cheap to make) string tied to it, the other end had a loop in it hooked over a release mechanism so the whole thing could be jetissoned if got snagged.You moved in close, fired the "gun" by servo and hoped you caught on some part of the stricken vessel and away you went. Hope tis is of some use to you.
jw


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi John,

Now that seems like a good idea and I can make one up out of odds and ends that I have.

Mind you it does bring back memories!...(Thumb)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

that was a great idea. it never fails to amaze me, what help there is available on this brilliant site.cheers to you all.neil.


----------

